# Coast to Coast overflow on 180



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

Would like to know if anyone has or thinking of using a coast to coast overflow on their tank. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve seen this type of overflow on reef central thanks to BeanANIMAL :thumb: , and it looks like a wonderful idea. The reason I was thinking of adding this to my new 180 is because on my previous 120 I had a lot of noise coming from the overflow. My other half likes the tank and the beauty it adds to the house but she always makes comments on the noise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

http://beananimal.com/projects/silent-a ... ystem.aspx

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1310585

At first I thought of the overflow where there is a rimless tank overflowing on all four sides into a larger shallow tank that it's set inside. This is different.


----------



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Mcdaphnia for responding these are exactly what I have read from BeanANIMAL.

I was wondering how efficient this type of set-up would be on a freshwater tank. From what I have researched skimming the surface area on a saltwater reef tank is very important. I was curious as to how this would work on a freshwater tank since we do not use protein skimmers. Any pics or info of this type of setup on a freshwater tank is welcome.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

sctoutkast said:


> Thanks Mcdaphnia for responding these are exactly what I have read from BeanANIMAL.
> 
> I was wondering how efficient this type of set-up would be on a freshwater tank. From what I have researched skimming the surface area on a saltwater reef tank is very important. I was curious as to how this would work on a freshwater tank since we do not use protein skimmers. Any pics or info of this type of setup on a freshwater tank is welcome.


Protein skimming and surface skimming are almost two different things. Surface skimming is important in a pond because it traps floating tree leaves and surface debris as well as oils and proteins that interfere with gas exchange. Surface skimming is helpful in a freshwater planted tank because it reduces oils, bacteria, and proteins that interfere with light penetration. Light penetration is critical in reef tanks since it is difficult to get enough light to stony corals.

Protein skimming removes compounds from the water if they are attracted to the air water interface because they have an end attracted to water and another end repelled by it. In freshwater, the threshhold for a protein skimmer to function is higher, so they only work efficiently with goldfish, koi, oscars, and other messy fish. Plus in freshwater, a water change is a simpler, cheaper method to deal with high organics than it is in saltwater.


----------



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

Mcdaphnia,

So you are saying that I would benefit from an overflow such as this on a tank of this size (180). The reason I ask is in the past I've only run a Fluval FX5 with power heads on 180 and traditional corner overflow with sump and power heads on 120 (both freshwater). I guess what I'm trying to achieve is the best possible solution for an overflow with minimal noise made (coming from the overflow). This is why the BeanANIMAL system I've have read seemed to be the best possible solution for that problem.

I have been in the hobby for 5 years now and understand the basics of surface skimming and protein skimming, I just have not seen anyone use a coast to coast overflow or do protein skimming at all on a freshwater tank. Using a protein skimmer on a freshwater tank is new to me, thanks Mcdaphnia for the info. I guess that makes since; never really would have thought to use a protein skimmer on a freshwater tank. If that's the case then you would think you would see more hobbyist using this method instead of the traditional corner or back wall overflow due to the coast to coast covering more surface in total.

P.S. just wondering what you use for mechanical and bio filtration? Again thanks Mcdaphnia for the info.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe this is just semantics, but you are not building a protein skimmer....

Skimming the surface of the water is not really protein skimming. Protein is everywhere to some extent, dissolved in the water. You are not skimming that, just the surface, and unlike a protein skimmer, you are not segregating/separating the protein from the tank, just moving some of it to the filter. Perhaps the key difference is that surface skimming relocates some protein while a protein skimmer removes most of it.

A protein skimmer is a mechanical filter, collecting organic molecules and putting them in a cup for disposal. Surface skimming still relies on biological filtration to oxidize the protein into an end product of nitrate, which is removed by water changes.


----------



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

Mcdaphnia,

Thanks again for the info, this is why I come to this site very useful info here among hobbyist.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

I think your main interest in this type of overflow is related to how effective it will be in a freshwater setup with the main goal of being quieter then your existing overflow. You didn't mention what type of overflow you have. Drilled? HOB? DIY PVC? I don't have any experience to give you but I have read that the long length of the tank type you mention was quieter then a standard HOB overfow. I can't confirm it of course.


----------



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

FlyHigh

You hit it right on the nose with that reply, its just the simply fact that I have not seen anyone with a coast to coast type over flow on a freshwater tank only salt. Right now I'm using a traditional Marineland corner overflow (drilled) and just like you said I would like for it to be as effective as possible while quite as possible at the same time. Thanks FlyHigh for your input.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*I have not seen anyone with a coast to coast type over flow on a freshwater tank only salt.*
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1310585

Even in the salt world, these are an oddity.
As with most things, there is a reason they are not widely used in either SW or FW.
Effectiveness.
Outside of the immediate area of the bulkhead fittings, the surface flow into the skimmer drops dramatically as you move away from the drains.
At the far end there would be next to no surface flow into the weir.
You could bet the farm, if this design was really effective, they would be in wide spread use.
The part of the link covering Ã¢â‚¬Å"sound proofingÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

That they do thanks for the reply.


----------

